# Yet another dumb question



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

My TV only has one DVI input and no HDMI. I'm getting a HD DVD player, probably XA2, soon. I have digital/HD cable. I'm pretty happy with the picture I get from the cable but using a DVI connection would probably give me a better pic. I know I would have to use the DVI for the HD DVD player to maximize the picture quality. 
I have seen DVI to HDMI connectors and wondering if I put one of these on the cable box and the DVD player and then switched the cable depending on what I'm watching would be worth the trouble. What do you guys think?


Connector like this:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041902&p_id=2029&seq=1&format=2&style=


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

You should be able to get a HDMI switcher and some adapters to avoid any cable swapping.

Hakka.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

If it is a CRT based TV then using a component video connection from the cable box to the TV should work just as well. You will need the HDCP handshake from the DVI for the HD DVD player to upscale normal CSS protected standard DVD's. HDCP not needed for a cable box. Some TVs with DVI do not have working HDCP so be careful and check that it does.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry, should have been more specific, I have a NEC plasma monitor, no tuner built in. I have no idea what HDCP means, sorry. I've looked at a lot of these switches after reading the replies. Everything that I've looked at multiplies HDMI or DVI connections but doesn't switch between them. 
On the fly edit, I would need a converter that would allow one DVI and one HDMI in and one DVI out. See if this makes sense, DVI out from cable box, HDMI out from HD DVD player... DVI out from switcher for DVI in to TV.
He*ck*, maybe I should just go component from cable box and use the the DVI for DVD player. This is starting to hurt my brain.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

If you use a HDMI switcher, and a DVI>HDMI adapter on the DVD player, and another adapter from the switcher to the TV, that should work.

HDCP = High definition copy protection.

Hakka.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

SteveB said:


> maybe I should just go component from cable box and use the the DVI for DVD player.


Sounds like a plan. Easier if you don't add a box and let the monitor do the video source switch. You may notice very little resolution difference between the DVI connection and a component video connection with the cable box. Just use real component video cables -- but Monster cable not required (overpriced). Philips, RCA, Acoustic Reseach, etc will do just fine.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, decision made. Component out from cable box. HDMI/DVI for dvd player.
Now I just have to wait until June 10 for the $100 off on the XA2.
Bob, sorry about the language error. I almost changed that myself was just thinking too much.


----------



## bsoko2 (May 9, 2007)

Go to Amazon.com and they have the HD DVD AX2. I bought mine for $529, however the price changes every day. This player is excellent and it makes your regular DVD's look like HD movies (only if your set is 1080).


----------

